# Remote desktop for TouchPad



## seven2k (Aug 21, 2011)

Just got announced. You would be able to remote for Mac, Windows, and Linux.

http://signup.splashtop.com


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

No referral links, please. I modified it to be generic.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

This link works better: http://www.splashtop.com/remote




> Splashtop Remote Desktop for webOS is available today in the HP App Store for $4.99.​http://www.splashtop.com/remote


http://www.splashtop.com/remote


----------



## Frunple (Sep 8, 2011)

> This link works better: http://www.splashtop.com/remote/touchpad


Thats not for the HP touchpad, it makes your phone act as a touchpad. As in the one on your laptop.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks! I was wanting that very thing last weekend.


----------



## adrianl623 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes! This is what I wanted.


----------



## situbusitgooddog (Sep 3, 2011)

Can't see this in the HP App Store here in the UK, has anyone been able to try it out yet? Remote desktop access is pretty much top of my list of requirements that I can't yet do on my Touchpad, looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

why not use logmein via web browser its free


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

It's not available yet. The link sends you to a place where you can sign up to be notified when it's available.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bboy486 said:


> why not use logmein via web browser its free


This.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

You can keep the VNC app contained to your local subnet if you so choose.


----------



## dajogejr (Jul 13, 2011)

Splashtop.
It's available now. 50% off for the early [email protected] 9.99.
Works ok. Not 100% rock solid IMO yet...but ok.


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

If anyone uses firefox as their default, try this addon: Grab and Drag : https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/grab-and-drag/
If using chrome: chromeTouch : https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ncegfehgjifmmpnjaihnjpbpddjjebme?hc=search&hcp=main


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

Glad to know it's now available. Wonder why it only allowed me to enter an e-mail address and then sent a message telling me they'd advise when available?

--update--
I got it for $4.99 last night. Played with it. Controls my iMac okay. Still need to learn what actions do what but scrolling using the slider bars works as does video streaming across local LAN (NAS to iMac to WiFi Touchpad).

My e-mail arrived last night after I read this in the afternoon.


----------



## dajogejr (Jul 13, 2011)

Simple... It's 9.99. 50% off. I"d bet within a few hours of them raising the price to 19.99 you'll get that email.
I didn't get that email either...I just found it on the web!


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bounce said:


> Glad to know it's now available. Wonder why it only allowed me to enter an e-mail address and then sent a message telling me they'd advise when available?
> 
> --update--
> I got it for $4.99 last night. Played with it. Controls my iMac okay. Still need to learn what actions do what but scrolling using the slider bars works as does video streaming across local LAN (NAS to iMac to WiFi Touchpad).
> ...


ya me too...then about an hour after I bought it I get an email from hp with a code saying it's free....LOL


----------

